# my first corals!



## Talon (Sep 3, 2011)

yay i got my first corals they are two red and blue eyed polyps and 1 brown colt coral. they look really coool.


----------



## sedrostyle (Apr 2, 2011)

pics or it didnt happen 
congrats btw


----------



## Talon (Sep 3, 2011)

sedrostyle said:


> pics or it didnt happen
> congrats btw


 i'll send pics next week when i transfer them to the 40g tank ive been setting up


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Talon (Sep 3, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> View attachment 48293


 lol


----------



## Talon (Sep 3, 2011)

here as promised is the coral pics enjoy. i finally got my 40g tank up and running now for almost 2 months. i add more live rock than my other tank as well as more clowns and a emerald crab! YAY

Zoanthids | Flickr - Photo Sharing! - polyp's
Zoanthids | Flickr - Photo Sharing! - polyp's
Colt Coral | Flickr - Photo Sharing! - colt coral
40G Salt Water Tank | Flickr - Photo Sharing! - the new steup


----------



## subparracer (Feb 18, 2012)

*nice corals*

I've been meaning to get in to corals i just now bought an anemone any good tips 
btw nice corals sooo you gone sent meh some frags ;-) ;-)


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

:notworthy:


----------

